

Ask HN: any recommended web based interactive graphing tools? - ivankirigin

I'm trying to graph a social network plus meta data. This is essentially graphing a subset of a social graph with transaction information. The goal is to build a graph based admin tool, accessible over the web.<p>I'd like to quickly identify subgroups by dynamically adding and removing users and selectively adding depth and breadth to the data displayed. I'd like to connect to a live server and display the results in a browser.<p>I think Processing is the best tool for the job, but I wanted to ask the community here for input. By the way, http://processing.org is horrible name for googling.<p>I'd also love to see any examples of graphs, tool tips, and user input that loads more data from a server done in processing. For a live site, I wouldn't be surprised if processing.js is a better choice.
======
adw
On the Processing front: Ben Fry et al. recommend you google for
"processing.org". You can try "p5" too - it used to be at proce55ing.org
before they got the non-leet domain, but the nickname's stuck around.

